# Rhinestone mockup accents an added touch



## mimm09 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey Guys I noticed on some other sellers mockups with their rhinestone designs that one rhinestone has a bright sparkle accent to it. Is this included in a software program or something that they added?
I am new to all this but I think this is pretty nice added touch
Thanks Mary


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Try this
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t390810.html


----------

